# Custom Seiko



## johnp (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm considering modding my skx009 ,maybe with Bill Yao parts and am after advice.Should I send the watch to him or buy the parts and have it done in the UK.I would also like some case work possibly bead blasting and the bezel insert changing to the black one off the 007 (where will I find one,Roy maybe).

has anyone come across a firm called Custom Modded Seiko/watches2watches in Bury Lancs, I found them by doing a search for custom Seiko. I would be grateful for any pointers in the right direction. cheers John


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Hello John.

On the subject of bead-blasting the case I can recommend a fellow forum member 'Bry1975' He has done work for a few of the other members of the forum... I own 2x Seiko 6309's that were 'customised' by him... So try contacting him via the forum PM/Email.

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi John,

I'd recommend Bry1975 as well - I've had numerous watches (well 4 anyway







)beadblasted by him and he does a top notch job - I also had a bezel pvd coated which turned out well. As for getting the Bill Yao parts fitted in the UK any watchmaker/repairer should be able to do this for you as the parts are just a straightforward replacement for the Seiko parts. Here's a picture of my Bill Yao dialled Seiko (skx007) it's been fitted with a pvd'd bezel, a Seiko Tuna Can steel bezel insert and the case has been beadblasted. The beadblasting and pvd coating were done by Bry1975


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Bry just recently sent me a sample of his work and I have to say the bead blasting looks great and im very tempted to mod as well. Drop him a PM and im sure he will chat thru your needs and quote you, hes a nice bloke as well which helps!


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi John,

Yes I can help you with regards the bead blasting/Satin finished work.

No problem what so ever. The Lancs Firm is run by a guy called Mike, I know him.

Regards

Bry


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

IMO,leave it alone









Its a Seiko and that's how it should stay.No amount a messing about with a watch will turn it into something esle.Bead blasting cheapens a watch,IMO,makes it look plastic.It may be anti-relective,but unless you are on Special Ops you don't really need it,and once scratched it looks awful.

I have owned a Yao 007,most boring watch ever














A word of advice all watch modders,stop covering up the day or date,I hate that









Save your money and buy another watch you like.You must have bought the Seiko because you liked it,so don't mess it up.

All IMO


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

AlexR said:


> IMO,leave it alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's fair, the design of the Seiko diver dials is novel and excellent with those big sword/arrow shaped hands - but it is difficult not to be impressed by the modified BM in the neighbouring thread with its orange minute hand - I love orange hands on divers...

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=8733


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Don't get me wrong









The one in the other thread is OK,but I would not buy one,its not what it should be.The Monster is a class piece of kit why mess it up?I don't wish to offend anyone here,so owners of modded watches dont start building a gallows just yet
















I like Orange hands,but on a watch they were meant to be on.Its different with an RLT creation,that you have Roy build,it is how you want it,but was not something else before you started.

Seiko's are superb watches and don't need to be changed at all


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmm lol the highly polished stainless makes watches look to surgical. A satin finish looks much better, I don't believe it cheapens the watch, it makes the watch look alot more serious not so common























Just my honest opinion









Bry



AlexR said:


> Don't get me wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

It's all down to personal choice isn't it? I like tinkering and modifying things (such as cars, bicycles & watches). In my opinion customising an easily available Seiko makes it just that little bit different. However I think there's a place for both standard watches and customised ones - I've left my vintage Seiko divers (6105, 6309 & 7002) as Seiko made them, but my modern Seiko divers (skx007, skx171 and stainless steel Samurai) have all been modified to a greater or lesser extent. Also I'd have a beadblasted (or brushed) finish over a highly polished one any day of the week as I find a polished watch is just too bling for my liking - it's not a look I'm into at all. I've yet to significantly scratch any of my brushed/beadblasted watches so can't comment on what they look like but probably not as bad as having scratches on a polished case - if you get enough scratches on a polished case it becomes brushed anyway!!

If you want to customise the watch go ahead and do it - you can always buy another later on and keep it standard.

All just my opinion of course


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

With regards scratches on beadblasted/satin finished surfaces. This can soon be made to look like new.

Bry



pauluspaolo said:


> It's all down to personal choice isn't it? I like tinkering and modifying things (such as cars, bicycles & watches). In my opinion customising an easily available Seiko makes it just that little bit different. However I think there's a place for both standard watches and customised ones - I've left my vintage Seiko divers (6105, 6309 & 7002) as Seiko made them, but my modern Seiko divers (skx007, skx171 and stainless steel Samurai) have all been modified to a greater or lesser extent. Also I'd have a beadblasted (or brushed) finish over a highly polished one any day of the week as I find a polished watch is just too bling for my liking - it's not a look I'm into at all. I've yet to significantly scratch any of my brushed/beadblasted watches so can't comment on what they look like but probably not as bad as having scratches on a polished case - if you get enough scratches on a polished case it becomes brushed anyway!!
> 
> If you want to customise the watch go ahead and do it - you can always buy another later on and keep it standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

AlexR said:


> IMO,leave it alone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My earlier post was made before a nearly new Black Monster, traded this week for my O&W M5, arrived in this morning's post. I opened it with great trepidation as I feared it would not be my cuppa tea. But what a watch - to customise it would be a great shame (unless you had two and wanted to customise the second)









I am even wondering if I should trade it for an OM









So I hate to admit it AlexR but you *may* be right


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just my opinion but I agree with Alex, I do not like to see Seiko divers altered.









It must also lower the re-sale value as most people would want their watches to be original, I would anyway. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I wonder if it would work with this


















Photo Again Courtesy Rich H


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Scratches can be removed in blasted finishes but you have to blast them again,Is this right?

With a polished finish all you do is polish it yourself,even brushing can be done yourself with the right gear









I am in no way telling anyone not to customize their watch,just saying what I think about custom dials and case finishes.

Making a watch more serious?How can one do that,its a watch














All blasting does is make it dull














Seiko have a charm all their own,it is what makes them cool.To matt the case and cover the day or date and give it different hands hiding its a Seiko.Seiko have a long history with dive watches and their design has not changed too much,because it works









People only change them because they are cheap,I don't think many would customize a Sub or an IWC









IMO


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

I found in the Yao monster more of the watch that I was looking for than in any other watch at this moment,

I like the case, with it's thick bezel and I like the clean dial in combination with the black day date and orange hand. And I am happy that somebody made that available for me.

I dont think there is anything wrong with customizing.

BM aren't very expensive and they are many around. No need to worry that you ruin something that can never be replaced.

I also bought a seiko BM, just because I wanted to have the original aswell. Alltough it looks good too imo, I allready know it will be much less on my wrist as the Yao Monster.








Gregor


----------



## johnp (Jan 10, 2005)

gregor said:


> I found in the Yao monster more of the watch that I was looking for than in any other watch at this moment,
> 
> I like the case, with it's thick bezel and I like the clean dial in combination with the black day date and orange hand. And I am happy that somebody made that available for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnp (Jan 10, 2005)

Sorry about above.I do believe i've set the cat amongst the pigeons.Personally I have no problem with mods on anything cars ,motorcycles ,clothes or watches. The watch was bought specifically for modifying and I do like the clean look of the plain seiko faces made by Bill Yao.as for blasted cases my Poljot aviator is 3 years old and still looking well.BRY1975 I will mail you for advice.cheers John. all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jase show that missile watch again, that's what a "serious" watch looks like (IMO)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Just my opinion but I agree with Alex, I do not like to see Seiko divers altered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been reminded of the 6309 I sold on the last update with the custom dial.









I take it all back a _nice _ custom job can increase the value of the watch.









Please note that the dial still had "Seiko" on it.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> Just my opinion but I agree with Alex, I do not like to see Seiko divers altered.
> 
> It must also lower the re-sale value as most people would want their watches to be original, I would anyway. Just my opinion of course.


I would buy a watch because I really really like it and want to wear it, A LOT!

resale value is not an isue at all.








Gregor


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Mr 'Serious'


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Regarding resale value - I don't think it's an issue with a relatively inexpensive watch (such as a Seiko diver) but if it's an expensive watch then I think resale value is important. After all it's a lot worse buying a watch for Â£2000 and then wanting to sell it and having to accept half that a couple of years later - this happened to a friend of mine quite recently unfortunately.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry.................I just don't get this customising lark at all. I just don't see the point of it, and I like the O & W original dials a lot for example.

There again..............I never liked customised cars much either.

Original every time for me!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The thing with customising is its down to personal taste and choice, its also subject to changing tastes, I have 3 6309s now with one being moddified, I wasnt that sure I liked it when it was first done, then I did like it, now Im not sure again







, I guess the indicater is that Ive hardly worn it but I have worn the standard looking ones, all things concidered Im going to change it back, one major reason as Paulus has said is the vintage 6309's are becoming rarer all the time and ironicly my modified one has the original dial and hands which have faded together nicely, a fact that I appreciate more as my others have aftermarked dial/hands which dont match lume wise...The good thing is I can easily change it back, I do quite fancy a 007 with MOD300 dial and Plongour hands though









Alex I dont agree with your day/date comments, I say hide them all the time


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

> Regarding resale value - I don't think it's an issue with a relatively inexpensive watch (such as a Seiko diver) but if it's an expensive watch then I think resale value is important. After all it's a lot worse buying a watch for Â£2000 and then wanting to sell it and having to accept half that a couple of years later - this happened to a friend of mine quite recently unfortunately.


I can agree with that.



> Sorry.................I just don't get this customising lark at all. I just don't see the point of it, and I like the O & W original dials a lot for example.


Whats there not to understand: it is not about the customizing, it's about seeing and buying a watch that you think is greatlooking and oh...happens to be customised.










Gregor


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Griff,

dont get me wrong, I just like the discussion, I dont mean to offend!

What I mean is:

we are all on this forum because we like watches,

we all have different tastes,

there are many many watches available,

some are customised,

what it is about, is having a watch that gives you joy (sorry my english fails me here, cant say it any different)

and whats wrong with it if it's a customised watch that gives that joy?

It's not like a rembrandt was customised









Gregor


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Kidding....................but sorry..........I prefer originals


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Watches seem to ape other things in life, lets take cars...

Classic cars shouldnt be modified - who needs to pimp proper old clean automotice sculpture? sometimes you can make a nice hybrid but it isnt generally well liked by the originality brigade but if it suits you then why not... On rare and expensive cars resale would most likely suffer but who cares if you stick modern wheels on your Triump Spitfire? Like dials theyre removable....

Modern cars - why do boy racers feel that the scoops n skirts on cheapo Corsa's etc makes them look better? but hey the boy racers do and they devote whole magazines to it! Resale to other like minded individuals seems fine! I wouldnt want one personally and find them distasteful and think modding should be so suspension and engine etc but thats my preferance....

It has to be said that in cars, watches and other walks of life that the original designers may not always have got it right, or had to build to a price. Perhaps by making some changes a person can get the watch they always wanted or even have a bit of fun creating something they can call their own. Stuff resale value.

Personally I wouldnt want to ruin an excellent and immaculate vinatge watch but one thats battered and not working and needs a new dial and hands seems fair game if I felt I could make something I would treasure.

I have to say that in the car world people get shirty about originality way too much and by applying the same logic with watches you could even say that a swap to a better original dial would be away from original...

Anyway, if someone wants to have a play with a freely available cheap'ish watch and it makes them happy then i, for one, wont be offended and may even commend them on their taste if they do something innovative and classy.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

these days even woman customise themselves...









(I must admit..usually I prefer original/natural)

but with these seiko's...I now have both, the original and the customised!









So I'm a happy guy!

Gregor

(I will soon post pictures to show the beauty of the Yao Monster!)


----------



## johnp (Jan 10, 2005)

I was only looking for advice, some strong views expressed but it's still getting modified.VERY much like the classic car scene.Funny that lots of people who change the strap of a watch don't realise they are customising. JohnP


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I have owned a Yao 007,most boring watch ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey up Alex, you never said it was boring







when you sold it to me









It's just as well I'm a boring type of bloke

























Boring watches don't become "stunt watches"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I guess it's down to what floats your boat in the end.









And no, I'm not posting a picture of the red Rekord....................until later.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I guess it's down to what floats your boat in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh go on, get on with it, we all know its as inevitable as taxes and death


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

Custom watches boring? NOt in my book.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I guess it's down to what floats your boat in the end.
> ...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh.. Lovely bit of work on the Black Monster... very distinctive
















Mike


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Is the second one a Rolex with Yao dial ?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think it's an O&W M series

But what an idea, but a genuine sub and put a Yao dial in it. One off custom job!


----------



## Gunscrossed (Mar 20, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I think it's an O&W M series
> 
> But what an idea, but a genuine sub and put a Yao dial in it. One off custom job!
> 
> ...


Second one is a Sandoz sub, Yao dial and hands.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah, had me confused, I like the aged look of the hands goes well with that nato


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

K.I.T.T. said:


> Oh.. Lovely bit of work on the Black Monster... very distinctive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that is cool









Still don`t like that little crown protector,









Not the side next to lugs, the other one, ruins the whole look for me


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ah,yes Mike,but didnt you already have one when you bought mine?Boring does not affect quality and its a personal thing


----------



## makrie (May 23, 2005)

I really like the aged look of the lume as well... fantastic!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

This reminds me of those people that buy a particular car, e.g. a Citroen Saxo, then they remove all the Citreon identifying badges etc etc etc., in an attempt to totally remove it's identity. Then they add smoke glass windows and so on.

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????........................I just don't get it!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

love the BM! One thing that I dont like about the BM/OM is the bezel as to me (beware my oppinion is about to be aired, look away if youre a fan of the original BM/OM bezel!) it looks a bit 80s'/90s TAG... which I (and its my personal pref) just dont find attractive... Im assuming the black is PVD and the case has been toned down with a blast. Nice. IF you ever want to get rid of it, pls drop me an email.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Griff said:


> This reminds me of those people that buy a particular car, e.g. a Citroen Saxo, then they remove all the Citreon identifying badges etc etc etc., in an attempt to totally remove it's identity. Then they add smoke glass windows and so on.
> 
> WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????........................I just don't get it!!
> 
> ...


I wonder what the watch equiv is of buying the base model car (ie. BMW 316 when they did them) and then removing the badges so that in-the mind-of-the-owner people will think its the top of the range model?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I don't like the monsters bezel either.

Griff they smoke the windows so you can't see who's in it.

They'd die of embaresment if they got spoted!


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I almost "customized" one of my Seiko 5's by accident. This used to be my everyday watch, ready to take a beating at any time. In the end it looked really so terrible that I almost did not want to wear it any more. A week ago, I stripped it all out, and attacked it with grinders and other mauling equipment. I had to remove so much of the "base metal" to get rid of the old weld spatter, grinder marks, acid pitmarks and dings and scratches, that it ended up with no more sharp corners at all. The crown also had to be trimmed down to get the corrosion marks out, and is now only about 1,7mm thick, which is why very little of it is actually protruding beyond the case. I used a fairly rough sponge sanding block on the main case after I got the gouges ground out, and polished just the bezel ring to a shiny finish. Plated it with a very cheap 24kt electroplating kit. I was tempted to get an 18kt kit, get a slightly more yellow gold, but then I got used to the 24kt colour. I am expecting a new crystal for this one, curteously sourced by Roy. So, at the moment, this is the result of my first restoration attempt. Modfied only in the removal of all sharp corners, and flattening down the crown. The plating surprised me in how easy it worked, and especially how easy to get a real mirror finish on the bezel. (I know it does not show very well in the picture).

Next time I shall be sure to take some "before" pictures too.

*Picture edited by moderator, please ensure pictures are no wider than 800 pixels*


----------

